# Nice Pics from Our Travels



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

RBI boiler 8 years old, No combustion air except for a hole cut in the MUA.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Condo Board didn't think they needed a mechanical company too look over their maintenance. The overhang was heated by a little boiler, and a FlameMaster with no blower assembly(bearings exploded a while ago) and it was just firing wildly, it was cold enough that it wasn't hitting high limit. 

Click on the picture


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Obviously no maintenance on the boiler system


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Our Poor sprinter


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol that burner assembly is toast

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

we fixed it with tin foil tape


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

That caused by having the return water temp too cold.


----------

